# ماكينه التويوتا من الالف الى الياء



## محمد حسن نصر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مكينه التويوتا 1FZ-FE 4.5L من الالف الى الياء 







1FZ-FE Engine

الشوط في الازاحه 100.0x95.0mm

الحجم 4477cc

نسبه الانظغاط 9.0:1

توزيع الشراره 1-5-3-6-2-4 Firing order-1-5-3-6-2-4


فك مبرد الزيت Oil Cooler




















عند تزويد المحرك ممكن رفع ضغط الطرمبه





طرمبه الماء Water Pump





رأس المحرك Cylinder Head 

ارفع البستم رقم 1 الى النقطه الميته العلامه في البكره لابد ان تكون على O





لابد ان تكون النقطتين متطابقتين 





لابد من تطابق العلامه في الجنزير مع البكره 





فك مسامير الرأس بهذا الترتيب مع اخذ نفس الترتيب للربط 










شد مسامير الرأس يكون على ثلاث خطوات 

1/شد بمقدار 27ft.lbs
2/اداره المسمار بزاويه 90 درجه 
3/ايضا اداره المسمار بزاويه 90 درجه 





خلوص البلوف valve clearance 

بلف الهواء Intake valve learance
0.006-0.010 inch
(0.15-0.25 mm)

بلف النار exhaust valve clearance
0.010-0.014 inch 
(0.25-0.35 mm)

فك الكارتير Oil Pan 





















ضع قليلا من الزيت في الطرمبه





طريقه وضع السلكون





الكرنك Crankshaft and Main Bearings













تشد مسامير الكرنك بالترتيب التالي





مقادير شد العزم













ظفيره تويوتا موديل 1993 1FZ-FE WIRING DIAGRAM 
ظفيره تويوتا موديل 1995 1FZ-FE WIRING DIAGRAM 
ظفيره تويوتا موديل 1997 1FZ-FE WIRING DIAGRAM 
ظفيره تويوتا موديل 2000 بدون سكيورتي 2000 1FZ-FE WIRING DIAGRAM without securty 
ظفيره تويوتا موديل 2000 بسكيورتي (السعوديه) 2000 1FZ-FE WIRING DIAGRAM with securty (Saudi Arabia) 

معلومات الظفاير 2000 فما فوق من شركه تويوتا 

امل اني وفقت في توصيل المعلومه وتقديم شيء ينتفع به


منقول


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ALI MOUSTAFA (12 ديسمبر 2008)

حضارات المهندسين الكرام 
امل ان تفيدون بمعلومات عن تفصيلية خاصة بالمحركات الكهربائية (مجموعات التوليد)


----------



## عبدالرازق على نعيم (13 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,,,,,,,,,,
جزاك الله خيرا يااخى العزيز محمد 
بس ياريت لو كان الملف لوحده على صيغة pdf مثلا 
عموما مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## بوفا الزوى (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرالك يااخي علي المعلومات المفيده


----------



## shamshoon (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شرح مفصل ورائع 
مجهود جبار
الف شكر للمهندس المبدع


----------



## nailking64 (10 يوليو 2012)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (31 يوليو 2012)

شكرآ لك اخي العزيز


----------



## awad ahmed idriss (2 أغسطس 2012)

لك الشكر ايها المتفرد الرائع على هذا العمل القيم


----------



## طاهر ادروب (2 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله أخي ..
انا اريد ان استفسر عن صيغ المادة المقروءة التي يدعمها الهاتف 2700classic


----------

